# Gas powered Airless?



## superiorceilings (May 4, 2008)

Hoping someone can steer me in the right direction.

I am fairly new to airless sprayers and I am looking to spray primers and sealers as well as a level 5 finish compound here in canada called Sheetrock Tuff hide.

I do alot, I mean alot of ceiling repairs from painting textures, complete removal of textures to rocking over textures and would like to offer the level 5 finish to my clients.

I know I need a minimum tip size of .031

I have found a ton of units but came across a unit I cannot go wrong with the price on.

here are the specs

*Maximum Output* 
1.0 GPM 









*Maximum Tip Size*
.031 (2 Guns .021)









*Maximum Pressure*
3000 PSI









*Motor/Engine Size*
4.0 HP Honda GX Gas

What are the advantages of a gas powered unit over the electric? 

Obviously I cannot run the gas powered units in a residential setting and this is where alot of my work is involved. 

Can these fuel powered units be run in the winter months?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I have seen a demo of a speeflo that could spray texture and paint finishes. May be that for you


----------



## Rustbuster (Mar 25, 2008)

I have used a Gracco gas powered airless. One advantage is the portability of the unit. There is a hook for the pail handle on top of the leg, you just tilt the unit to pick the pail up and go where you need to. No need to drag extension cords around. Another advantage of the unit I used is that you never have to worry about power supplys. Many larger electic units require a 20amp power source to work properly or you will be constantly tripping the breaker. 

Might be handy to have as a back up unit anyways if the price is right.

If you don't want to go with an air driven airless pump and you can set the gas powered unit up outside I would go with it.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We own 3 Speeflo's and use them with both gas and electric. THey say that our 8900 might be able to pump spackle but I would not think so. 1 gallon a minute will never pump heavy materials. 
Graco makes a great pump for spackle, look into them


----------



## toddcla2002 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a speeflo 8900 that puts out 2.35gpm. This thing is amazing to say the least. It's never given me any problems, reliable beyond belief, the power is amazing, the portability is fantastic, it's not too loud so I still use it on residential projects, I can have up to five(5) guns on it if I wanted. For anything that needs to push a lot of product I wouldn't dare touch an electric pump again. I think I paid $3,800 for it when it was new. Well worth it though. Good luck!

~todd


----------



## robert26 (Nov 23, 2011)

anyone have or had a speeflo 4500 ?? if so ' haVing some problems with locking up with pressure build up??!! stalls engine. relieve pressure ; starts right up any ideas????


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rebuild the clutch.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

robert26 said:


> anyone have or had a speeflo 4500 ?? if so ' haVing some problems with locking up with pressure build up??!! stalls engine. relieve pressure ; starts right up any ideas????


 you may need to repack the hydraulic pump


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Hydraulic Oil or engine oil. Love our 4500.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Rebuild the clutch.


The speeflo 4500 does not have a clutch


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

robert26 said:


> anyone have or had a speeflo 4500 ?? if so ' haVing some problems with locking up with pressure build up??!! stalls engine. relieve pressure ; starts right up any ideas????


It's a Honda issue, low oil or just needs a tune up.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Graco, texspray 5900 HD

http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/SearchView/TexSpray5900HD

If you wanted electric then the Graco Mark V


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Graco, texspray 5900 HD
> 
> http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/SearchView/TexSpray5900HD
> 
> If you wanted electric then the Graco Mark V


Your best value would actually be a Speeflo Powrtex 6900SF , this unit comes as gas and you can get the electric converto kit for $300. more
It is complete with 3/8 hose, gun and splatter nozzle.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

Chad_C said:


> Your best value would actually be a Speeflo Powrtex 6900SF , this unit comes as gas and you can get the electric converto kit for $300. more
> It is complete with 3/8 hose, gun and splatter nozzle.


http://www.titantool.com/portal/us_powrtex-6900sf_en_titantool.html


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with Chad, in addition the jet in the carb could be partially clogged and allows it to run if not under load. If the unit has not run for a period of time the gas may be old and has begun to varnish


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

superiorceilings said:


> Hoping someone can steer me in the right direction.
> 
> I am fairly new to airless sprayers and I am looking to spray primers and sealers as well as a level 5 finish compound here in canada called Sheetrock Tuff hide.
> 
> ...


Yes they run just fine in the winter months, store it indoors over night or it'll freeze on you.

Advantages would be, no electric needed especially in new const where there might not be electric yet. No wires to lug around. There so many advantages

There quiet machines. Totally fine to run in residential setting, I advise on 100' hose you you can reach anywhere, inside and out. Run hose thru windows for interior use. Buy gas, far better than electric


----------

